# ESP Light staying on



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

So, I've done 50 miles in my 3.2 V6 so far, and today, whilst driving to the gym, the ESP light came on. I switched the car off for 10 mins, and on again, and the light was still on (with no control of the ESP button on the dashboard). Tried again after the car was off for an hour - same thing. I gave it a blast on the way home to clear anything but no joy.

This evening, I just had a poke around the MAF, but all looks fine, Also plugged in my basic OBD tool, but no faults found. So I've stuck it on a CTEK over night to see what happens.

I don't have a VAGCOM - I'd imagine its a sensor, or maybe the MAF needs changing (car has 29k miles)

Is there anyone local to me (Windsor/Heathrow Way) that could help?

Also, anyone have any experience with this and a solution? Have used the search function.

Thanks


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine was sorted when I took the steering wheel angle sensor out and cleaned it. I imagine it could be any of the wheel speed sensors or something, but that would throw up errors, I would have thought.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

watersbluebird said:


> Mine was sorted when I took the steering wheel angle sensor out and cleaned it. I imagine it could be any of the wheel speed sensors or something, but that would throw up errors, I would have thought.


Did you find that out via VAG-com? Where is the sensor I'll try and clean it today. I'll also clean the MAF.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Your ESP light will come on and stay on if your Haldex unit (Quattro) stops communicating with the car.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Veeeb said:


> Your ESP light will come on and stay on if your Haldex unit (Quattro) stops communicating with the car.


I found a check list on a US site. Which included tyre pressure anomalies. The front left was very low (27psi) where it should be 38. I filled it up and the light instantly went out.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Possibly a wheel sensor but you cold do with a scan with vagcom or equivalent. It could be one of many this causing the fault.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Good find, I haven't heard of that before


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Unfortunately the fix was short term. It came on again today. I'll get it on a VAG-Com in the next few days and report.

If anyone is interested, Audi West London (with their fixed price servicing) have beaten 3 independents on an interim service, DSG oil and Filter, and Haldex oil and filter.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Just had the MAF sensor out, its as clean as a whistle, but I did give it a spray or 5 with some electrical contact cleaner.

Hopefully VAG-Com tomorrow, failing that, its going in to Audi on Wednesday, I'll let them diagnose for £60

Will keep you posted


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes the fixed price work on a car over 3 years old is keen. I use both Indie and Dealer as this works for me.


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

911F said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was sorted when I took the steering wheel angle sensor out and cleaned it. I imagine it could be any of the wheel speed sensors or something, but that would throw up errors, I would have thought.
> ...


Yeah it was flagged up in vcds. It's behind the steering wheel. You have to take the wheel off to access it.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

I'll get it on the scanner otherwise I'll end up taking everything apart and cleaning/changing it.. Knowing my luck it will be the last thing I do. Thanks for all the contributions


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok, I've had it on a VCDS thingy (my friend has the software)

This is the fault that has come up, does anyone know what sensor I need, or what needs to be done?

I'm thinking it's the Brake Pedal Switch as I sense I have to press the Peddle harder than I should to start the car, sometimes, it doesnt start. Anyone know a Part number? I'll do it this weekend.

thanks


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

G201 is mounted on the underside end of the master cylinder. Massive PITA to get to. Good luck! You should be able to find some posts on this as it wasn't that long ago I remember reading about it.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Are you certain about this? Several sources say G201 also relates to the brake switch above the pedal. 
Wishful thinking it would be something easy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Brake pedal switch (F47) is a common update and can help with a hesitation when pulling away with a DSG and TBH worth doing anyway for a genuine one at around £15. Nothing is 100% sure I'm afraid but you do have 2 sensors on the master cylinder (G201 and G214) that measure brake PRESSURE when you push on the pedal. The first thing I would do given the scale of the job is bleed the master cylinder just in case some air has got into it previously.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Brake pedal switch (F47) is a common update and can help with a hesitation when pulling away with a DSG and TBH worth doing anyway for a genuine one at around £15. Nothing is 100% sure I'm afraid but you do have 2 sensors on the master cylinder (G201 and G214) that measure brake PRESSURE when you push on the pedal. The first thing I would do given the scale of the job is bleed the master cylinder just in case some air has got into it previously.


Thanks. I think bleeding the master cylinder is a bit beyond me. I'll see if I can find an independent local to me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok,

Been told by my local Audi Dealer that I need to change the whole ABS unit, Does this sound right? From the VAGCOM diasnostic above, it seems I need to change G214 and G201.

G214 is a £100 part, G201 is £2000! Is this correct?

Does anyone have the part numbers I need or do I need to change the whole unit?

Are people changing both G201 and G214 at over £2500 inc labour?

Help please!

Thanks


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hmm, I think this has happened before iirc. Can you take a pic of the quote to post? Fault codes are only a guide to assist diagnosis and not a guarantee to take you straight to a problem think of them more as a symptom.

Deffo 2 pressure switches on master cylinder G214 and G201. ABS control module is J104 (with hydraulic unit N55) you should be able to search for these as they have been covered before.

I would still try bleeding the master cylinder first. :?


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

You have been supremely helpful and I thank you for it! I'll get the master cylinder bled this weekend and go from there.. It is an intermittent fault. It comes and goes. Would you happen to know the part numbers of the two sensors?

I only got the quote verbally. I'll get a printed one tomorrow. I do sense they just want to change the main big part as it would be easier. I've experienced this before with main dealers.

Thanks again

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They both appear to be the same part No.1J0907597B.
More Info.
www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=325508
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry I don't but you may find somebody can help. I would have a look to see if you have a TPS (trade parts specialists) who are part of the VAG/Audi dealer network near you. They have branches all over the country but are Trade only so you need to be nice to them or they will tell you to bog off!

I guess the previous owner didn't sell it knowing there was a fault as you said he had it for ages and would guess from your previous motors you may have driven it quicker than he did  so this may be something to do with the issue. I think you can check the output values in VCSD for these sensors and should be able to see the values go up/down as you press the pedal. There would be no point in getting a brand new ABS unit as there are plenty of 'used' ones available and you should get a perfect match/part number.

Given that the sensor is in a real dumb ass position expect to pay a fair bit but I'm sure you can get it for less than that (maybe they have quoted for a complete master cylinder assembly that comes with sensors?)


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

They have actually quoted for the whole cylinder. And thinking about it, they in a round about way said that one sensor comes with the abs unit. Ok I'll bleed the master first, If that fails I'll need to find a local VAG specialist or competent indy to replace the two sensors. Thank you again for helping and thank you hoggy for the part number clarification

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## srebe (Jan 27, 2016)

My ESP light came on my 2002 TT Quattro a couple of weeks ago and replacing the MAF sensor didn't help. The error was 01324, No Communications, so I was hoping that it was corrosion to the wiring harness, which I've read is a likely problem and possible given the car's history of not being garaged. I was dreading that the Haldex controller went bad. So I brought it to a local mechanic to get it on the lift and check the wiring harness. Turned out the wiring harness was completely severed - they didn't know why and wanted to remove the Haldex for big bucks which I said I'd think about. It took me a couple of days scratching my head what I could have run over that would snag it, or who would/could get under there to vandalize my car that way. Then it dawned on me - squirrels! I took a close up and can see the bite marks.

I called a local Audi dealer and asked if they could repair the squirrel damage they said they had 5 similar rodent-severed wiring harness repairs that week alone. When it gets cold they'll eat anything. Squirrels ate through my TV cable some years ago, and recently chewed a chunk off the arm of a resin deck chair.

I found another mechanic that will solder and wrap the wires for $100 US so I'm going that route. Honda makes Rodent Tape (available online),electrical tape infused with capsaicin. I'm getting some. :-*


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

So, I've done about 100 miles since I last had the ESP light on. No warning lights since. I've driven it hard, slowly, braked hard turned hard and can't get it to come on any more. I have bought two brake sensors and its booked to be changed next week as well as the brake master cylinder flush. Is it worth getting it done? I'm thinking yes as it did throw an error on the VAG com. Although I can't replicate it and it drives perfectly... Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sure, change them if you are comfortable with the cost - and you get your master cylinder bleed thrown in that I would think has never been done before 

The OBD would only store a fault with that sensor if it was outside the set parameters but don't know if it would be affected by the smallest amount of air in the system :?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

When was your last fluid change? IIRC service schedule states every 2 years.

Find a local specialist with Vagcom that will bleed the ABS system as well as bleeding the brakes when they change the fluid. All 4 wheels need to be off the ground to bleed the ABS; it's done using Vagcom, and takes less than a few minutes.

If your car is the facelift version, ie 2003 onwards then, the fault will most likely be as the fault report, one of the pressure sensors G201 or G214 under the Brake Master Cylinder. Both sensors are identical and approx 80 quid each. Changing both is a good idea, however there is anecdotal evidence of old/boiled/airy (is that a word?) brake fluid causing this. 
With pre facelift cars there was an issue with some where the internals of the ABS Unit reported this fault- the cure was to send the ABS ECU away for a £200 repair, or replace it for £1200!

It's unlikely to be the pedal switch but that costs about a tenner and is a DIY job so certainly worth doing first. 
It's easy to test the switch using vagcom, just watching the 3 lights isn't enough as there are other outputs to the ABS etc.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks guys.. I managed to get the sensors nearly half price. It's going in for new springs. So I'll throw a little more at it. It's had the new brake light switch. I do wonder if if just needed to be driven, it had only done a hundred or so miles in the last year. It's just sat in the garage..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

